# Why wait 12 hours before pitching the Yeast?



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2009)

I just always waited because yall said so, but why? After mixing up you primary with the sugar pectin, sulfites, etc, it has always been recommended to allow it to sit overnight before pitching the yeast. I always took it for the way it was suppose to be, but why is it?
Always trying to learn,
Troy


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2009)

1st If you added K-meta thats neded 24 hrs to "flash off' or it will kill or stunt your yeast.
2nd when adding pectic enzyme you need "time" for it to work before adding yeast
Mostly this is true when doing fruit wines. Sometimes I add k-meta to my CA, Italian and Chilean juice to "kill" off the wild yeast
Hope this clear it up


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2009)

You really should add the sulfites up front, wait 12 hours, add the pectic enzyme, wait another 12 hours and then add the yeast.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2009)

I added sulphie pectin and energizer all at once will pitch it with Cuvee tommorrow, going for hillbilly quality, no awards in the future, I am still confident however it will turn out fimne. I hope none of the new members take this as a "correct" way. It is only a way. Why the wait between steps?
Troy


----------



## St Allie (Apr 10, 2009)

I wait 24 hours after adding the pectin enzyme for apple or pear wines/ciders.. 12 hours for stonefruit wines.

It gives the pectin a good length of time to work and assists with clearing the wines/ciders at the later stage before bottling..

reduces pectin haze.

Allie


----------



## smurfe (Apr 10, 2009)

Yup, thats the reasons. One other is to allow the must to stabilize in temperature. Many will add water to level and use either cold or warm water. You want that must temp around 70F. You want the entire mass basically the same temp. Letting it set overnight will allow all of that to stabilize. Too hot will kill the yeast. Too cold can shock them into dormancy.


----------



## Luc (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok guys I explained this in 2 stories on my web-log:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/02/het-belang-van-pecto-enzymen-need-for.html
and
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/01/avonturen-op-het-pecto-pad-deel-2.html

In the first story it shows you why to add pectic enzymes at all.

The second story tells you that yeast and pectic enzymes not always
work well together.

So first add sulphite and pectic enzymes.
they work together when a normal dose of sulphite is used.
The sulphite keeps all the nasties in line or kills them and the pectic enzyme breaks down the cells.
Then 24 hours later when the enzymes did their job, you add the yeast.

That's all for now folks, stay tuned 

Luc


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2009)

LUC,
Great articles !


----------

